# surf reports



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

have taken several trips out to pcola beach. 

and i have snorkeled out there as well to see what fish schools i run into. 

lots of pinfish!! whiting are very isolated and swimming in pairs or small groups.. seen some small pompano near the shore but very isolated.. an isolated ladyfish here and there.. and of course some hardtails in schools running behind the pinfish 

the catfish are gone for now, i expect them to be back though if the water gets murky again with windy conditions. 

if you are fishing on the surf with cut bait and wondering why your bait is being stolen its the pinfish. put on a size 6 or 8 hook and you will catch them by the dozen.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Ive been doing that too, Ive seen several big schools of pinfish and croaker as well. One day a couple weeks ago I saw alot of bull whiting really close to shore, but mostly scattered like you mentioned.

I havnt seen any large pomps but I think they are out a bit deeper then I go. Once I go out past the first bar I tend to see less fish. Lots of babies and juvie pomps, youd think wed be over run with pomps with as many of the babies you see swimming around. One day I had a school of maybe three to four inchers follow me around and take nabs at my arm pit hair lol


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

^^^ yeah the pomps will bite at anything they can find that isn't sand. 

also the remora's are out there deeper and will stalk you. 

the whiting are very close to shore but you gotta really look for them and by the time you find them they have moved on. the fishing sucks right now but once the water temps start coming down in a couple months things will improve


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

i will add using live shrimp won't make a difference either. the pinfish will tear up the live shrimp and leave you bare. 

bottom line is if you go out to the surf and hook up with pinfish you have 2 options. either enjoy catching them or catch them and take them to the pier and try to catch some kings with them.


----------



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

August, yeah, it will be gone some day. October the surf will rock again.


----------

